# Portable Storage Backup?



## rmfagan (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe I'm nuts, but I feel like this must exist, or should: a portable hard drive with integrated CF and SD card reader that does not require it to be interfaced with a computer. I'm envisioning something I could bring into the field or on trips such that I can insert my CF and SD cards into the reader, press a button, and have all files dumped to the integrated hard drive for storage, which I would then load to my computer when home. 

This device would also ideally be battery powered so I could use it when away from civilization, but I could make do if I could plug it directly into a wall outlet or a portable USB battery like a NewTrent instead. 

It doesn't really have to have a small screen for viewing files, though I could see the utility of that for deleting obviously bad shots (OOF, motion blur, etc) and thus saving the onboard memory space.

Does this exist? Am I dreaming? If so, let's build one, because I could see a lot of people buying it! I'd be happy though if I could just buy one now.

Thanks.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 23, 2013)

You mean something like one of these?


----------



## rmfagan (Oct 23, 2013)

YES! Perfect! This is why I love Canon Rumors... Thanks! Too bad though, I got beat to the punch on the million dollar idea by a good bit by the looks of it.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh yea, they've been out for years, although the newer ones can do more such as view images, delete them, move them around, etc.


----------



## TexasBadger (Oct 26, 2013)

I use the Hyperdrive ColorSpace. It works great.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2013)

rmfagan said:


> Maybe I'm nuts, but I feel like this must exist, or should: a portable hard drive with integrated CF and SD card reader that does not require it to be interfaced with a computer. I'm envisioning something I could bring into the field or on trips such that I can insert my CF and SD cards into the reader, press a button, and have all files dumped to the integrated hard drive for storage, which I would then load to my computer when home.
> 
> This device would also ideally be battery powered so I could use it when away from civilization, but I could make do if I could plug it directly into a wall outlet or a portable USB battery like a NewTrent instead.
> 
> ...


 
They have been around for years, but are not as popular now, since tablets can do the same thing, and memory cards are huge. There are many different models, from pro quality to cheap consumer models.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Stand-Alone-Data-Storage/ci/3369/N/4000227848


http://www.amazon.com/Flashpoint-Portable-Picture-Storage-Interface/dp/B002RGRMUQ/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1382806523&sr=8-17&keywords=portable+memory+card+backup

http://www.amazon.com/1MC30BK%252D-Media-Center-Drive%252C-Interface/dp/B001JEK1G4/ref=sr_1_4?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1382806619&sr=1-4&keywords=portable+memory+card+backup


----------



## Vossie (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to take an imagetank with me on multiple-day trips and then every evening transfer files onto the harddisk to be able to reuse the card (got my first one, a 40 Gb model, in 2003; at that time the price of a 1 Gb microdrive was a few 100 Euros). Today, I do not do that anymore as for the price of an imagatank you can buy a set of rapid cards with more capicity. In addition, notebooks have become much cheaper and lighter. It is thus less of a burdon than a decade ago to bring one along. So today, I no longer see the value of imagetanks.

I normally record to 1 card only, but if you are afraid for card errors and want to use it purely for backup, you might as well (depending on your camera) record to dual slots immediately. That gives direct protection (with an image tank you only have a duplicate after doing the backup) and is less of a burdon.


----------



## jsexton (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought the HyperDrive ColorSpace and just added my own harddrive, much cheaper that way and I love it. Good battery life, fairly quick at viewing .CR2 files. Just an extra piece of mind when I'm out shooting and don't have time or can't get to my laptop to backup my files right away.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 26, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> I use the Hyperdrive ColorSpace. It works great.


I have one too, and the best I can say is it backs up my images. The interface is something from 10 years ago - why not touch screen, why not a simpler menu, why not a better screen? I'd love a better option but haven't been able to find one. My guess is some sort of tablet will provide this in the future.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2013)

I use one similar to this one from NEXTO. Never failed me. Simple and works fast. Don't make it too complicated. All the ones with tiny displays are a waste of time & money. The displays are terrible and you'll likely never use it anyway. It's a _backup device_, not a _viewer_. If you want a viewer, take a netbook or something.

http://www.amazon.com/Nexto-Digital-Photo-Storage-ND2730/dp/B0055EB9LK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383698958&sr=8-2&keywords=nexto


----------

